# 400 CorBon



## SuperMex (Jan 1, 2007)

A co-worker is a retired CWO and was on the Army pistol shooting team. He gave me a brand new 400 CorBon barrel, ammo & a new bushing for my 1911.
I didn`t know anything about this round, so I went on Google, and was surprise to see that this round has been around for some time. The author seems to like this round, even better than the 10mm. Have any of you guys out there, tried this round ?? What do you think ?? :?:


----------

